# carp shootin????



## Gaducker (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok did not get much response from the fishing guys, so where would one buy the reel and arrow to go carp shootin . Or are they all homemade units?  THA  Chris


----------



## archer47 (Mar 20, 2008)

Most archery shops carry bow fishing gear as well as Bass Pro and Cabelas.


----------



## wack em (Mar 20, 2008)

Backwater bowfishing .com is the best place for bowfishing gear


----------



## T Mangum (Mar 20, 2008)

Check Muzzy out also. They have a full line of bowfishing gear.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 20, 2008)

GCO in LaGrange. They had em in there when I was there the other day. See Travis or Mike. 706-882-1555


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 20, 2008)

Ducker...............go to Gable there on the bypass, they have everything you need.  Reels to replacements tips.  That's where I stock up on arrows, and line.  I would just do a search on the web for reels if you want the bottle fed reel.    You can go to Gables and buy the reel seat that will screw into the riser on your compound and then go to walmart and buy the biggest push button reel, and replace the line with the bowfishing line. (white line)   The Shakespeare reel at Walmart is about 20 bucks, and you can't beat that.   Just make sure you push the button before you shoot, or you will be in a mess.


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bass pro shop carrys a kit with the arrows and the reel and the line all together. i dont remember how much it was though.


----------



## markland (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, just check with us here at Muzzy in Cartersville, we do sell to the public, but encourage sales thru our dealers and we have many across the state that carry our bowfishing products.  www.muzzy.com Good luck!  Mark


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 23, 2008)

backwaterbowfishing.com  everything you need and a great guy.


----------



## stickflinger (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bowfishing*

I have to agree with Bowfisher, you can't beat Backwaterbowfishing.com. These guys will take care of you. Just throwing this out there. The Georgia bowfishing association is having it's annual State Championship Bowfishing tourney on Lake Richard B. Russell. May 24th at @ 7pm. Get there early to get registered. It will be at the Elbert County Ramp. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 24, 2008)

Stickflinger you gonna get to come?  We are having a shoot on Santee Cooper this weekend then Clark Hill next weekend if you able to come, love to have ya!


----------



## stickflinger (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to, but I had to get an act of congress to get off for the state shoot. I won't get alot weekends off until sometime in June. Good luck in the shoots until then.


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 25, 2008)

Id love to go shoot some carp!!! That would be a blast!!!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 25, 2008)

stickflinger said:


> I would love to, but I had to get an act of congress to get off for the state shoot. I won't get alot weekends off until sometime in June. Good luck in the shoots until then.



Thanks, whenever you get those days off let me know, probably gonna be a tuff year in Ga. cause of the low water, if you get a couple of days off we can hit Alabama or Tenn. and smack some fish if you want to go.  We are gonna be busy most of the summer with tournys but we will have more time after July for fun shooting.


----------



## stickflinger (Mar 26, 2008)

I will definetly let you know, because I've been wanting to ride in that big boat of yours. That thing is awsome. If you ever need a partner for a turney just give me a call. Can't shoot all of them, but can make some of them. See ya on the water.


----------



## spider (Mar 19, 2009)

most outdoor stores


----------



## Michael (Mar 19, 2009)

Bowfisher said:


> Stickflinger you gonna get to come?  We are having a shoot on Santee Cooper this weekend then Clark Hill next weekend if you able to come, love to have ya!



Who's shooting where and when at Clarks Hill???


----------



## MikeC (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Michael you are about a year late for that one,GBA is not gonna have a clark hill shoot this year.


----------



## GAX (Mar 19, 2009)

Lawwwd, yall are pullin' up some old threads..


----------



## Howard (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive got a little setup   york bow with tha bottle fed reel and muzzy arrow if you havent found one yet.  its what i shot the two fish in my post with.  I havent used tha thing all year, may as well get rid of it...  pm me........


----------

